# Pipping at 17 days?



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

This was the 4th egg laid so it was incubated right away. Yesterday (Day 16) I thought I seen a small line and protrusion but I figured my eyes were playing tricks, tonight there is 2 pip marks in one area near the lowest part of tilt, a small protruding line exact opposite side of the egg and a couple of dark marks on the bottom of the egg that I can only assume is nicked blood vessels. There is still a good amount of healthy veins and the chic seems too small to me to be hatching. Although I have no experience I feel like it should be filling out the 2/3rds of the egg that is not occupied by the air cell. It is moving and does appear to be having muscle contractions but I can not tell by candling where the head is. The chick is not making any peeping sounds. My humidity has been between 48 and 52% and the temp between 68 and 78 F

Should I not worry as long as there is good viens and fluid in the egg? Does the chick appear too small in the photos to be hatching?


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

There is no true holes in the egg, just cracks where it is being pushed out. Is it going to suffocate after a certain length of time with no holes?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's not ready to hatch I don't think. I think the parents may have accidentally patched it. The baby hasn't moved into the air pocket so it doesn't seem to be ready to breathe yet. You can patch the egg with some paper towel and nail polish but be warned you may have to help the baby out of the egg if you do go that route.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Most of my chicks hatch at 17 days, so it's not too early if the egg has really been incubated that long. But as roxy pointed out, the baby's head is not in the air cell. So I'm not sure what's going on here.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

You are right, the crack had a small hole now and the baby was moving less so I go worried and picked a pea sized hole and the membrane is still intact so I watched the hole, that was 4 and half hours ago and I just check the egg and the baby is still alive, the air cell had dipped significantly lower and their is shadowing in it but the chick still hasn't broken the membrane. I am positive this one will be needing assistance but I can just pick of the patch and go from there. It is 18 days old as of this morning. I will be keeping a watchful eye on it to make sure I am there and ready when it is. I've read tons about assisted hatching and I'm prepared to spend however long it takes to go nice and slow so it doesn't get hurt and I'm going to buy some organic coconut water in case it needs a little hydration. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm not sure either. The holes were definitely poking outward. You could see and feel them last night. I don't understand what had happened but I am positive this is either egg 3 or 4 and they were laid on January 28th and January 29th. The 5th egg wasn't laid until 3 days later and the 6th and 7th eggs every other day after like usual. There is a clear difference in size between this egg and the 5th and they started incubating the eggs on the 26th so all of these eggs in the nest have been incubated since day one.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

So it is definitely 18 or 19 days old. I think it is the 4th egg. The first 2 eggs were doomed as the nest was attached to the outside of the cage with bungee cords but somehow fell so they got shaken up and the other was either infertile or died within a couple days of being laid because it had no veins. Ellie the momma was in the nest when it fell and stayed in there even after but was understandably spooked so she didn't lay the 3rd egg until 3 days after the second was laid and then the 4th egg the next day.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jenn1469 said:


> You are right, the crack had a small hole now and the baby was moving less so I go worried and picked a pea sized hole and the membrane is still intact so I watched the hole, that was 4 and half hours ago and I just check the egg and the baby is still alive,


 ****patched the hole


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

The baby is chirping!!! How long do I let it sit to absorb the blood and yolk before helping it out?


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

It seems to be tapping high on the opposite side of the patch so it may be able to make some progress on its own this evening. I will check it again in 4 hours then probably not till morning. The veins are getting smaller but a couple still seem to be functioning so it definitely still needs some time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It can take a day or so for a baby to fully get out of an egg. The key is to make sure it doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

That's going to be difficult now, the humidifier is going but not enough to keep it from drying out considering it's been patched. Starting tomorrow would putting it on a warm damp cloth for 5 minutes every few hours help? I really don't want to lose it. I know it happens but I want to do all I can to help it and it sounds really good right now.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

No progress at all. No pips, just a screaming baby. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Peeled off the patch and the chick was poorly positioned and stuck. After a long slow process, we have a good looking little chick. I just put him back in the nest and dad is sitting on him but not really much reaction from him. Mom seemed to know right away what had happened but it will be hours before Bowie let's her in the nest. I am afraid the baby is going to get hurt and I may just end up having to remove him. But we got one loud little baby who for now at least is looking good.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Loud is good, that's how the parents know to feed it. Just make sure that the baby stays hydrated. The parents won't feed for a couple hours as the baby absorbs the yolk.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Had to take dad out, mom wanted in and he just wouldn't let her. As soon as he was out she went in and started to preen and love her baby and about an hour later she fed it.

I'm on a baby high. Haha, it's bright yellow which means it be grey right? She is grey but pearled and he is white pied with just a little grey on random spots on his wings.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm happy. I think it's going to make it. It feels good.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's great!! If the babies eyes are black/purple then it will be darker. Red eyed babies are lutino.


----------

